

It seems that Apple will no longer ban apps that might compete with their products - vaksel
http://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/01/14/apple-dismounts-from-high-horse-approves-3rd-party-browsers/#commentshttp://www.mobilecrunch.com/2009/01/14/apple-dismounts-from-high-horse-approves-3rd-party-browsers/

======
mdasen
I wouldn't say that Apple has come around too much. It's nice to see them
being a little more relaxed, but these are kinda niche browsers. Edge Browser
is a full-screen Safari (so it's just implementing Safari with a slightly
different interface). Incognito is a browser that eliminates your history on
close. Webmate adds tabs. Shaking web adjusts the screen as your hands move.

But they aren't allowing a full scale, other rendering engine browser in quite
yet. These all have value added, but in the end they're built on top of
Apple's stuff rather than competing with it.

I'm not quite sure what Apple's reasoning is behind wanting competitors off
their platform, but if it's something like creating an experience for Safari-
based apps that's consistent, these don't threaten that experience. Nor do
they threaten the increasing Safari consciousness in mobile web development
(especially as Palm and Google have both adopted WebKit for their handhelds).
We'll see what happens if/when Moz tries to get a browser on the iPhone.
Here's hoping for a more open Apple!

------
tocomment
Will that podcast updating app be approved now? Or someone creating a calendar
app would awesome. What other competing apps would be good?

------
flashgordon
well i guess its time for plugins to flourish!! but if the other browsers had
javascript wouldnt that be in violation of the "you shall not build
interpreters of any kind" rule?

Also with multiple browsers now does this mean developers having to worry
about incompatibilities on the iphone?

------
tocomment
Why would apple change its mind on this?

~~~
stcredzero
Apparently, none of these browsers has Javascript. I'm not sure they really
are competition.

~~~
tocomment
Is that how the object works?

